# [SOLVED] ACER Network Controller Driver



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

I reinstalled Windows XP. After the install there were several components with the question mark by them. What I want to get fixed first is the network controller driver. I did download a driver but that did not work for some reason. Anyone else have this happen to them? If so what is he fix for this?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: ACER Network Controller Driver*

Post the make/model of the laptop. We can then get the correct driver.

It is also recommended to install the Chipset driver first.


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

makinu1der2 said:


> Post the make/model of the laptop. We can then get the correct driver.
> 
> It is also recommended to install the Chipset driver first.


Acer AcerPower 1000 Desktop Desktop Computer ● AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-core
2.10 GHz ● Memory: 1 GB ● Total Hard Drive
Capacity: 160 GB ● DVD-Writer ● Gigabit Ethernet ●
Windows XP Professional ● Ultra Small Desktop ●
MPN: AP1000-UD400P


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: ACER Network Controller Driver*

get the chipset, vga and audio here Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Desktop / AcerPower / AcerPower 1000
select what operating system in the drop down box


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> get the chipset, vga and audio here  Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Desktop / AcerPower / AcerPower 1000
> select what operating system in the drop down box


Thank you for that. I had the same great help with one of my Dell computers.

Will the chipset fix the network controller driver?

Once downloaded how are these installed?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: ACER Network Controller Driver*

is the download a zip file or exe if exe run just dubble click and run it.


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> is the download a zip file or exe if exe run just dubble click and run it.


K tomorrow I will get these drivers and install on the computer.


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> get the chipset, vga and audio here  Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Desktop / AcerPower / AcerPower 1000
> select what operating system in the drop down box


Ok I downloaded all the files on this page in the picture. The VGA file had some files missing so that could not be installed correctly and the network controller is still not working.

Sorry the second picture is sideways but you get the idea.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: ACER Network Controller Driver*

did the chipset install?

can you list what the device instance id are and we can help look for the drivers.
go to device manager right click on the ones with yellow then properties then details then list the ven and dev #'s


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> did the chipset install?
> 
> can you list what the device instance id are and we can help look for the drivers.
> go to device manager right click on the ones with yellow then properties then details then list the ven and dev #'s


Yes because after the chipset installed some of the yellow question marks disappeared. Here are 4 photographs of what I hope you need.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: ACER Network Controller Driver*

i cant make out the last number on second picture were it says ven _14E4DEV _431? think it is an 8try this driver here 
last picture i cant make out any of it


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: ACER Network Controller Driver*

try this one for vga NVIDIA DRIVERS 178.24 WHQL


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

How do you locate these drivers with these numbers? When I chose to display that number the window was too small to view the whole number. There is no way to make the window bigger or copy and paste the number. 

I will try those drivers if those do not work I will take another picture if the end if those numbers.


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> try this one for vga  NVIDIA DRIVERS 178.24 WHQL


Any answers for the network controller? Why does not Windows have drivers for these items. The computer screen looks great but I want to make that question mark dissappear.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: ACER Network Controller Driver*

did you try the driver i linked
here how to manualy look for drivers http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

These both references are for 2 different drivers for the same thing. Which one is better.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: ACER Network Controller Driver*



HCTIW said:


> These both references are for 2 different drivers for the same thing. Which one is better.


do not understand question one should be for network and other for graphics


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: ACER Network Controller Driver*

Instead of posting photos which can be hard to read, please post a screenshot . . see the link in my signature for how


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> did you try the driver i linked
> here how to manualy look for drivers http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


Thank you I have saved that and when I get home I will do that and also try the VGA drivers Inc I find out which one is best.


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> Instead of posting photos which can be hard to read, please post a screenshot . . see the link in my signature for how


I do not see a link in your signature all I see is this picture.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: ACER Network Controller Driver*

Strange . . http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f195/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: ACER Network Controller Driver*

under our signatures their is a link to how to post screen shots mine is in blue and old rich is in green


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok used these are one for the network card and the other for VGA. When I get home later on this afternoon I will try these drivers.

Thank you.


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> under our signatures their is a link to how to post screen shots mine is in blue and old rich is in green


All that user for old rich is this.

Never mind, I had show signatures in the OFF mode now I see them.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: ACER Network Controller Driver*

signatures is the banner look at this


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> signatures is the banner look at this





oscer1 said:


> signatures is the banner look at this


When I click on the signature under the picture of the banner I do not see a link to the screenshot information.


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok I searched and saw how to forge screenshot but my iPad is not able to do these steps.


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> Instead of posting photos which can be hard to read, please post a screenshot . . see the link in my signature for how


I do not have the directions how to post a screenshot using iPad.


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> did the chipset install?
> 
> can you list what the device instance id are and we can help look for the drivers.
> go to device manager right click on the ones with yellow then properties then details then list the ven and dev #'s


Here are hopefully some better photographs. The Device ID number is divided between 2 photos because of the length of the number. These are in pictures 2 and 3.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: ACER Network Controller Driver*

did you try the drivers from post 11 and 12


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> did you try the drivers from post 11 and 12


Yes the VGA driver is working fine. By the way Everest is not free. Some sort of trial Version.

So with Everest what do I need to search for on the Network Controller?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: ACER Network Controller Driver*

everest is just to see info on the computer. when you tried the network controller did it give you errors or what did it do?


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> everest is just to see info on the computer. when you tried the network controller did it give you errors or what did it do?


The name of other file after saved is called AVS_Media_Player. When I clicked on the icon I saw this on the screen. 

"There isn't any .net framework installed!
This application requires .new framework 2.0 Service Pack 2 minimum.
It can be downloaded at no cost from Microsoft.com"

I have no idea what that is. I thought all that one does is to download the driver and click on it and install


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: ACER Network Controller Driver*

thats the wrong download then will see about finding the right one when i get home.
try this one Download starting... - Softpedia


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> thats the wrong download then will see about finding the right one when i get home.
> try this one  Download starting... - Softpedia


I will do this now. I will let you know the results.. I still see the question marks by the Network Controller.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: ACER Network Controller Driver*

did the driver install or give an error or anything?


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> did the driver install or give an error or anything?


The driver installed but the question mark is still there.


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

HCTIW said:


> The driver installed but the question mark is still there.


I never had any problems getting something to work in a computer like this.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: ACER Network Controller Driver*

did you restart after the install? what does it give for an error code in device manager for network controller


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> did you restart after the install? what does it give for an error code in device manager for network controller


Yes restarted computer. The only thing that I see is there is no driver installed. That is after I installed the driver you had me install. Dies not make any sense. 

When the computer first comes on I have a window that shows up indicating new hardware found. This has to be the network controller card.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: ACER Network Controller Driver*

lets try the driver here Download Broadcom Wireless WinXP,Vista,Win7 Driver, Ver.5.100.9.142 | Wireless Driver & Software


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> lets try the driver here  Download Broadcom Wireless WinXP,Vista,Win7 Driver, Ver.5.100.9.142 | Wireless Driver & Software


When I get home later on tonight I will and let you know the results. Thank you for the help on this annoying problem.

After this is downloaded I execute the application and then all the drivers are updated. Is that correct?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: ACER Network Controller Driver*

If it installs restart and check device manager


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> If it installs restart and check device manager


K thank you.


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> lets try the driver here Download Broadcom Wireless WinXP,Vista,Win7 Driver, Ver.5.100.9.142 | Wireless Driver & Software


YOU ARE THE WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Finally after all these attempts.

After the driver installed a window came on the screen indicating that a wireless network was found.

Did not even have to restart the computer.

I checked the device manager and finally no yellow question marks.

Again YOU ARE THE WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you for all of your help with this. I thought this would never get solved.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: ACER Network Controller Driver*

Your welcome glad you are up and running


----------

